# I'm so old I can remember....



## bupton52

when Compact Discs didn't exist


----------



## crono782

Rotary phones


----------



## JJones

I'm almost 30 and I know that isn't old but I remember cassette tapes, VHS, and rotary phones.  I substitute teach a bit here and there and I think it's amusing to see the kids trying to use their cell phones all hours of the day.  It's like they're inseparable and I we didn't even have cell phones when I was in high school. :mellow:

Our teachers used DVD players to show us videos as early as elementary school but the DVDs were the size of records.  Most of the videos we watched were still off an old reel projector...if it'd work.


----------



## widows son

Mouse ball on the keyboard. 
Mushroom haircuts. 
Andre the giant.
Bean bag chairs. 
Atari. 
McDonald's pizza. 
Geo metros.


----------



## jvarnell

I turned in my Fortran programs on cards for the mainframe to read.


----------



## crono782

> Our teachers used DVD players to show us videos as early as elementary school but the DVDs were the size of records


LaserDiscs were awesome!

Beta tape decks (yes I actually had one instead of a VHS, deck. and yes I also thought HDDVD would win over BluRay, lol)
Prank calling before caller ID.
Actually having to use the card catalog at the library.
Beefers burgers!
Crystal Pepsi
Mimeographs


----------



## jvarnell

crono782 your signiture is intresting.
|Ω:2456273|ⁿ:2456308|4D4D:?|​I am trying to decyper it. 
My first questions?

I have some socal questions are you a statustition, have you had calculs? Is it runic in nature?
Is that an omh symble or omaga?
Are the pipe symbles of significance

The two intergers I have sean someplace not sure where. the first is a odd composite and deficient, the second is even composite and deficient.

is the 4D = M or 77 ?


----------



## crono782

Hah, I was wondering if somebody would get curious...

Yes, I have have taken college calculus I-III.
It is partly runic, but not in the usual definition of "runes".
The ohm symbol is the capital omega character so it is both.
The pipes only serve as separators.
The integers are meaningful numbers and the crux of the meaning itself, but the meaning is incomplete. They are not strictly mathematical in context; LOOK higher. _(In truth, the numbers are rational numbers with at least 4 decimal points, but I've shortened to integers for brevity sake as the meaning can still be conveyed.)
_4D is both M and 77.


----------



## jvarnell

crono782 said:


> Hah, I was wondering if somebody would get curious...
> 
> Yes, I have have taken college calculus I-III.
> It is partly runic, but not in the usual definition of "runes".
> The ohm symbol is the capital omega character so it is both.
> The pipes only serve as separators.
> The integers are meaningful numbers and the crux of the meaning itself, but it the meaning is incomplete. They are not strictly mathematical in context; think higher. _(In truth, the numbers are rational numbers with at least 4 decimal points, but I've shortened to integers for brevity sake as the meaning can still be conveyed.)
> _4D is both M and 77.



Are the numbers read like runes.  Not as indivual letters but as a word shape?


----------



## jvarnell

when I went back to looking at part of it as ascii it kind of looks like a long/lat.... longitude 243 58 2456308 latitude 252 58 2456273 but dosen't make since.


----------



## crono782

I modified my explanation slightly to offer a clue since you've posted.
The number order is taken as a whole in its meaning.


----------



## widows son

And that's where I'm lost.


----------



## jwhoff

Basic
COBOL
RPG
Commodores 
floppy discs
3.5 hard discs
main frames
... on raised white platform floors

4 tracks
8 tracks
Reel to Reel
45s, 38s, LPs on real vinyl!
phonograph needles

Fender shirts
Hood armaments
Gas caps hidden in the rear lights
Gas caps hidden behind the license plates 
Radiator caps on the hood
FOUR HOLE BUICK'S!

White wall tires
Wide Ovals
Raised Letter Goodyear Tires
Goodrich Rain Makers
Tiger Paws!

Phone Booths
Party Lines
trunk lines
your own ring tone!

Foot petal Singer sewing machines
broadcloth by the yard
Patterns for dresses
Button Holders!

Easter Parades
May Pole celebrations
Masonic pick nicks!

Push mowers
Something called a Power Mower?
Bushel baskets
Before Weed Eaters!
Hoes, shovels, and rakes
Septic lines

Ice Cream Parlors
Soda fountains
Snow cone machines
Pickle barrels!
Penny Gumball Machines

One-pint glass milk containers
six ounce cokes by the case
Milk Men --- _the fathers of our country?_
Lunch money
Pink Paste! _not always tastie!_
Big Chief tablets
Silver and Gold Stars!!
New Math :confused1:

"Rabbit Ears"
Sign off Signals
Howdie Doody 
Rough and Ready
Mister Green Jeans!

Geritol
Brill Cream
B C Powders
Caster Oil

Crew Cuts
Jelly Rolls
Duck Tails
MULLETS!

Leisure Suits
bell bottoms
hiphuggers
Nauru Jackets

Black Leather Jackets
black high tops
three-quarter length sleeves

can-cans 
Bobbie socks
colored plastic hair bands
flip flops!

hula hoops
transistor radios
monopoly
Slinkies!
Battleship

I'll get back with you if I detect any developing trends.

:8:


----------



## widows son

Inspector gadget
MSDos
Pepsi clear
Fago Cola
Big league chew 
The Hartford whalers
Aqua
M*A*S*H
Nano pets
Chia pets


----------



## Bill Lins

jvarnell said:


> I turned in my Fortran programs on cards for the mainframe to read.



Ditto.


----------



## Bill Lins

All of Bro. Hoff's plus:

Dimmer switches on the floor

Starter switches under the gas pedal

REO & Diamond T trucks

Teletypes & telecopiers

"I like Ike" (& I did!)


----------



## Bro_Vick

Word Perfect 1.0

When Chuck-E-Cheese was in competition with Showtime Pizza Place

Apple IIe and Logo

Etc...


----------



## ThanatosTA

Members Only Jackets
Pat Benatar
That girl that looked like Pat Benatar
That other girl that looked like Pat Benatar
The old cable TV "Remotes" that had the long wire and all those push buttons to change the channel
Ray Ban sunglasses
Commodore 64
Data tape decks


----------



## widows son

Drive ins
Cigarette packs without warning labels
Cigarettes under $5
Elian Gonzalez 
1993 Toronto bluejays ( joe carter baby)
Original KFC
When business transactions and records were done in the books
Ice cream trucks. 
Dickie dee's
Osh kosh clothing. 
Criss cross
Sinbad
Hanging with mr. Cooper
Lost in space
Original justice league
When Spider-Man had web only on his mask, gloves and boots
007 movies before pierce brosnan
2001: Space odyssey 
2010: first contact
Dick Tracey 
The tommy gun
Mountain Dew clear
Uncle Rays potato chips
Goosebump book series
Evil dead series
1.21 jigawatts
The Montreal expos
Polaroid cameras
Sports cards
The Zack Morris cell phone. 
Cheers 
Rubber wrestlers 
WCW
Fruit by the foot
Twinkies!
The jolly green giants kid
Tony danza
Dave mustane
Elf
Pogs
Marbles
Canadian dollar bill


----------



## Bill Lins

Cigarettes in vending machines

Cigarette & hat-check girls


----------



## Bill Lins

ThanatosTA said:


> Pat Benatar
> That girl that looked like Pat Benatar
> That other girl that looked like Pat Benatar




Oh, YEAH!  :wink:


----------



## jwhoff

widows son said:


> Inspector gadget
> MSDos
> Pepsi clear
> Fago Cola
> Big league chew
> The Hartford whalers
> Aqua
> M*A*S*H
> Nano pets
> Chia pets



OH NO :48:!!!

I actually covered the Hartford Whalers of the old World Hockey Association in a former life!

I did say ... "I'll get back with you if I detect any developing trends." :blushing:


I REFUSE TO GET ANY OLDER!  :31:


----------



## RedTemplar

Home delivered milk
Fresh-churned butter
The smell of a moonshine still
an old country store baloney sammich
a swinging bridge
a hog killing
Dinner on the ground with hell, fire, and brimstone preaching.
people selling their vote for $2 and a pint of whiskey or if you were a good Christian woman some gingerbread would do.


----------



## RedTemplar

Home delivered milk
Fresh-churned butter
The smell of a moonshine still
an old country store baloney sammich
a swinging bridge
a hog killing
Dinner on the ground with hell, fire, and brimstone preaching.
people selling their vote for $2 and a pint of whiskey or if you were a good Christian woman some gingerbread would do.


----------



## jwhoff

They called them "dinner on the ground with hell, fire, and brimstone preaching" Camp Meetings back home in Louisiana.  They had to be non-denominational.  I suppose all the local clergy got a slice of the take.  

I think I remember being a little kid with a starched shirt and pants on, swinging my legs in those uncomfortable folding chairs, sweating my 'arse off, watching all those ladies "wagging their lips" and fanning themselves with those hand fans telling me to straighten up and be quiet.  

Hell, I liked it better when I got a chance to slip off to the parking lot and listen to all the men talk about all the ladies gossiping and crap about the damn preacher going from town to town every time he heard the boy's had gotten a new paycheck.  They all b*+@#ed about the mosquitoes but showed up every night for the show.    

Ole T-Gib was a little "touched" in the head but had lots of stories and took us down to the bayou to cane poll fish and throw rocks at the turtles and snakes before it would get dark.  They all said he was "touched,"  but he made considerably more sense to an elementary school kid that did that damn preacher. 

Yep ... them was the days when the old folks hauled us city kids down to the bayou country during the hottest part of the summer to catch a little down home hell, fire, and brimstone every-night-go-to-meeting homecoming socials.  Of course, this was before there was an Interstate 10 and every road was a two lane, bridge hopping, nightmare.  I too remember sleeping up behind the back seat by the rear window.  There were actually stars in those days!

I drift.

Still, it's always good to hear from you Red Templar.  Go *'Cats*!


----------



## Plustax

Vic20. With 5k external RAM on a cassett.


----------



## Plustax

C-rats with cigarettes pks


----------



## JTM

I was walking through Wal-Mart today and they still sold CD players.  I thought "WTF?" but immediately felt old.


----------



## crono782

Cheers
Danger Mouse
Gumby
Mr Rogers
Bob Ross
When Pat Sajak's hair was real.
5 1/4" floppy disks
ALF
the pilot episode of Star Trek: TNG
Excitebike


----------



## widows son

Def leopard
The dire straits
Rick astley
Cool runnings
The Cosby show
Viva puffs
Who wants to be a millionaire?
Rip Torn
Will smith's big willie style
SCTV


----------



## jwhoff

Red Hot Chilly Peppers
Presidents of the United States of America (prophetic hit:  We're Not Going To Make it)

come on guys ... I had nieces and  nephews in the day. :40:


----------



## crono782

When MTV showed music videos. ;P
All in the Family
Married with Children
Tales from the Crypt
Flintstones push pops
Planters Cheez Puffs
Creepy Crawlers
Snoopy sno-cone maker
Current Affair
21 Jump street
the NFL pencil craze


----------



## ThanatosTA

Linclon Logs
Lite Brite
Shag Carpet
The BeeGees
Those blow up boxing gloves
Watching Star Wars in the movie theater (The only way to watch movies at the time)
The Bananna Splits
REAL Saturday Morning cartoons
The original "Dark Shadows" series
Rock 'Em Sock 'Em Robots

BTW, this is a great post bupton52, thanks!


----------



## widows son

Gas station attendants
The princess bride
MAD TV
MAD magazine
Jack LaLanne
Mad about you
Animaniacs


----------



## Bill Lins

"Sky King"

"Highway Patrol" with Broderick Crawford

"Gunsmoke" & "Bonanza" when originally aired

The original "Three Stooges"


----------



## crono782

CHiPs
Dallas
Three's Company
Polaroid cameras


----------



## jvarnell

Did I ever see on this list Black and White TV.  More especially with vice grips on the tunner because the nob broke.


----------



## widows son

Lol. It's funny cuz I had a tv that fits your description. I think everyone does or did. Anyway...

When Conan O'Brien wrote the Simpsons. 
When I used to be able to buy smokes for my dad. 
The never ending story. 
In the heat of the night. 
"Super-fly" Jimmy Snuka
El Camino's
Old UFC
Mr. Bean
True Romance. 
The Mighty Morphing Power Rangers
DC and Marvel comic books from the 80's to the end of the 90's
When the Toronto Maple Leafs made the playoffs. 
When the Bills won the Super Bowl
"By Mennon"


----------



## Bill Lins

jvarnell said:


> Did I ever see on this list Black and White TV.  More especially with vice grips on the tunner because the nob broke.



And tin foil "flags" on the "rabbit ears"!


----------



## JJones

Anyone remember 50 cent sodas?!


----------



## THurse

The old days. Wow what memories.


----------



## Bill Lins

JJones said:


> Anyone remember 50 cent sodas?!



How 'bout nickle (5 cent) Cokes in vending machines? Of course, the bottles only held 6.5 oz.


----------



## CajunTinMan

Rotary phones and party lines
3 channels on the boob tub and the million dollar movie


----------



## jvarnell

JJones said:


> Anyone remember 50 cent sodas?!



25 cent and as we say in Texas cokes not soda. You know one of those Dr Pepper cokes  lol


----------



## crono782

Yup, those thar Pepsi cokes taste mighty fine.


----------



## widows son

Up here we call it pop, or cola.


----------



## jwhoff

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> How 'bout nickle (5 cent) Cokes in vending machines? Of course, the bottles only held 6.5 oz.



Yep.  And sometimes when your three fingers slipped off an you have to throw in another coin!


----------



## CajunTinMan

It Texas everything's a Coke:

"Can you get me a Coke?" 

"Sure what kind you want?"  

"Pepsi"

(In Louisiana it's a Soda. Or for the old Cajuns a Sodee Pop)


----------



## jwhoff

Single Malt ... three fingers ... on the rocks


----------



## wilsonjustdoesit

*ya lol*

I can remember batman..and ninja turtles and yo yos and nano pets..lol good times!!!


----------



## Bill Lins

CajunTinMan said:


> 3 channels on the boob tub



THREE?!? Dang- y'all were livin' large! We only had TWO!


----------



## widows son

We had 6!!!


----------



## JJones

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> THREE?!? Dang- y'all were livin' large! We only had TWO!



And if the president was on then you missed Flipper and your night was shot! :laugh:

I just kid, I'm only 30.


----------



## widows son

Good morning Vietnam
Run DMC
REO speed wagon 
NHL 93- 96 for sega
Ghostbusters (stay pufft)
Nerf balls
Woodstock 94 and 99
Soulfly
Hed PE
Everclear
Moist
Live
REM
Home Alone. 
Home Alone: Lost in NY
The live action Jungle Book
Dragon: The Bruce Lee story
Enter the Dragon
Return of the Dragon
Bloodsport series
Double Impact
Hard Target
The Legionnaire
The Quest
The Sidekick
Rambo series
Tube Amplifiers
When gas was cheap
The two Corey's 
Luke Perry


----------



## Bill Lins

If you remember this *and *know what it means, you're older than dirt!  :lol:

*Wire Paladin

San Francisco


*​


----------



## RedTemplar

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> If you remember this *and *know what it means, you're older than dirt!  :lol:
> 
> *Wire Paladin
> 
> San Francisco
> 
> *​




Have Gun- Get Arrested. Yea, I'm too old.


----------



## RedTemplar

Rowdy Yates and Wishbone


----------



## Dow Mathis

When we had NINE planets.


----------



## JJones

I remember before everyone had cell phones and the internet was a novelty.

How did we ever survive?!


----------



## widows son

Lol. I remember when I was a kid actually calling my friends house, and asking his parents if they were there. Now a cellphone is practically and added extremity.


----------



## ThanatosTA

Dude, I lost many nights to the NHL Sega games....


----------



## Raymond Walters

I AM SO OLD THAT I CAN REMEMBER... 

GOING TO KELLER'S GENERAL STORE IN BELLAIRE, OHIO AS A SMALL CHILD WITH .25 cents AND WALKING OUT WITH A BAG FULL OF CANDY...

TONKA TOY DUMP TRUCKS [STILL HAVE SOME]...

HOT  WHEELS CAR THAT FIT INTO A CASE SHAPED LIKED A TIRE [STILL HAVE SOME OF THOSE IN THE CASE]...

LISTENING TO 8 TRACK TAPES [STILL HAVE THOSE AND AN 8 TRACK PLAYER TO LISTEN TO THEM ON]...

BEING POOR, BUT TOO YOUNG TO HAVE A CONCEPT OF MONEY...

HAVING MY PARENTS , GRANDPARENTS, AND EXTENDED FAMILY ACTUALLY INVOLVED IN MY LIFE...

BEING ABLE TO ENJOY HOLIDAYS, BECAUSE EVERYTHING ACTUALLY WAS CLOSED ON A HOLIDAY...

A LOCAL PHONE CALL ON A PAYPHONE COSTING .10 cents...

A PACK OF CIGARETTES ONLY COSTING .50 TO .75 cents...

PRO KEDS SNEAKERS...

REMEMBERING WHEN FREEMASONS WERE RESPECTED MEMBERS OF THE COMMUNITY AND INVOLVED IN THE COMMUNITY AND CHURCHES...


----------



## widows son

Well said bro.


----------



## Ratchet

not in chronological order
I remember pre-tail finned Chevys,Cadillacs, & Chryslers
Hudsons, Packards,DeSotos, & Henry Js
penny candy & pop for a nickel
women & girls wearing hats & gloves and carrying purses to church
playing army in our fort (I imagine that's taboo now !!!!) with our toy rifles & pistols
watching 3 Stooges,Tarzan,Sky King,Zorro,Lone Ranger,Sea Hunt,Combat,12 o'Clock High,Rat Patrol, & The Rifleman
Street cars
Sputnik, Echo balloons, & Telstar
What a life full of memories !!!!!


----------



## widows son

When teenage girls didn't dress like strippers!


----------



## Traveling Man

widows son said:


> When teenage girls didn't dress like strippers!



When the air was clean and sex was dirty!


----------



## widows son

Haha. When food allergies were uncommon.


----------



## daddyrich

Soooooo many long nights on Sega w/NHL and John Madden Football. Thanks for the reminder Widows Son.


----------



## widows son

Lol no prob. I also was a big fan of PGA golf 2. You can never go wrong with Greg Norman circa 1992


----------



## crono782

Revenge of Shinobi was awesome. Ecco the Dolphin also.


----------



## JJones

My video game poisons were Goldeneye and Ocarina of time on the 64.  For the SNES they were Final Fantasy 3 and Chrono Trigger.  No telling how many hours of my life I wasted on those games!


----------



## crono782

I still do my yearly Chrono Trigger playthrough sometime in June or July.


----------



## CajunTinMan

I remember when I could remember the thing I wanted to remember.


----------



## jvarnell

I remember when Pong was a new thing and video games were born.


----------



## CajunTinMan

jvarnell said:


> I remember when Pong was a new thing and video games were born.


Yeah. Square wooden box and an old green screen.


----------



## Traveling Man

When games like "Colossal Cave" and "Adventure" were played on 16 bit MiniComputers while other programs were running in the background. 

Developing application programs in machine language for Intel's 4004...


----------



## CajunTinMan

When computers had no hard drives. And when we got to beta test a new program in college called windows. We never thought it would catch on but the flying windows were neat.


----------



## widows son

Ya shinobi was unreal, Mortal kombat series was awesome too, chrono trigger I remember being great, same with Zelda and goldeneye. Ghostbusters for sega or snes, was a good one, robocop vs the terminator was one of my favs. Also FIFA soccer, mutant league football, wolfenstein, doom, duke nukem, and star fox.


----------



## jwhoff

CajunTinMan said:


> I remember when I could remember the thing I wanted to remember.



Not sure I still remember that ... but I'm willing to play along.


----------



## Bro_Vick

Favorite game on Atari?  Pitfall, first time playing it was so much fun!

Regular Nintendo:  Megaman, Wrestling Games (WWF and others), Super Mario, Zelda, etc.


----------



## crono782

Remember StarTropics for NES? I loved that game.
Also remember Nintendo Power magazine?... and those who signed up for a subscription and got Dragon Warrior III in the mail? lol

Also Pitfall was the shiz. Megaman 3 was my favorite pretty sure.


----------



## JJones

I remember StarTropics but I didn't play it much.  I also had a subscription to Nintendo Power for a long time...much longer than I'd care to admit.

Megaman was too hard for me.


----------



## widows son

I was all about sega. Remember Game pro magazine?


----------



## crono782

Remember the GamePro TV show?? Hah


----------



## widows son

No?!?!


----------



## Traveling Man

When Pluto was a planet and we had Twinkies...


----------



## DJGurkins

The real batman Smash POW and Bang
45's not caliber
I was the remote for dad. oh and signal adjuster
Payphones and they were a dime.


----------



## Bro_Vick

DJGurkins said:


> The real batman Smash POW and Bang
> 45's not caliber
> I was the remote for dad. oh and signal adjuster
> Payphones and they were a dime.



When I went to college at the University of Wyoming in 1997, I walked into the Liquor store and found a twelve pack of .45 for $3.99, it was a dollar more than a 12-pack of soda at the grocery store!  I bought like 4 cases of the stuff.

After that I got the nickname Captain Schlitz for some reason. 

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## jwhoff

Bro_Vick,

from memory alone, that's one of the slimiest stories I've ever heard!

:17:


----------



## jwhoff

Y              m                     c                              a!


----------



## Blake Bowden

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> How 'bout nickle (5 cent) Cokes in vending machines? Of course, the bottles only held 6.5 oz.



Bill, they had coke back in your younger days?!


----------



## Blake Bowden

- Kaepa shoes with the color inserts
- Parachute pants
- Go-Bots
- Toys made from metal
- Z. Cavaricci
- Guess
- Jordache
- Swatch exchangeable guards
- Calculator watches
- My first pair of Air Jordans
- He-Man 
- Slinky's made out of metal
- Shoulder pads
- Wanna be Michael Jackson jackets @ Wal-Mart
- Atari
- NES
- K.I.D.S. Incorporated
- Break dancing in Mrs. Hendershot's Music Class
- "Just Say No"
- Stonewashed Jeans
- Garbage Pail Kids
- Hacky Sack
- Jelly Shoes
- TV channels that went off the air
- You received a postcard instead of an email
- Mullets
- Afro's with combs
- U.S.S.R.
- Hitting the top of your TV thinking it would give you better reception
- Aluminum can pull tabs


----------



## chris289

I remember intelivision...also a six pack for under two bucks. 

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## jwhoff

Blake Bowden said:


> Bill, they had coke back in your younger days?!




No ... No ... that came along in Bro Bill's late 30s.:26:


----------



## Cblack

The Von Ericks and Jake "the Snake" Roberts


----------



## Cblack

The tv series "Dark Shadows"


----------



## RedTemplar

Blake Bowden said:


> Bill, they had coke back in your younger days?!




We had Coke back when it was "The real thing".


----------



## Blake Bowden

RedTemplar said:


> We had Coke back when it was "The real thing".



You mean it wasn't the "New Coke" and actually contained real sugar  Joking aside, here in Texas you can still buy "Mexican" Coke which contains real sugar cane...yummy!

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Rick Clifton

Marlboro cigarettes $3.00...................................a Carton.
Andy's Gang 
Roy Rogers
The Lone Ranger
.10 cokes, .05 butter fingers
Pearl (pop with the foam on top)Beer  .69 a six pack
.21/gal. gas
Super Balls
Hula Hoops
Double Barrel Pop Guns
Motion Lamps
P.F. Flyers, they make you run Faster and jump Higher
 Live Alligators for sale at tourist traps along route 66, had one of them.
Desert water bags.
Hunting license $8.00 for deer,bear and turkey.
Slide rules, manual typewriters.
Sling Blades.
Leaving my truck unlocked at high school, with a rifle visible in the gun rack.
Cap Pistols that you could use to rob a bank today!


----------



## Bill Lins

Cblack said:


> The Von Ericks and Jake "the Snake" Roberts



Andre the Giant, Gorgeous George, & Paul Boesch.


----------



## jwhoff

Bulldog Cluches, Rickie Star and Du Ki Amocha!

Bobby Lane, Connie Mack (1th), the teepee in Milwaukee and Ole Disie Dean!

Stewart Grainger, Pat Bradey, and Clarie Bell!


----------



## jwhoff

Pearl (pop with the foam on top)Beer  .69 a six pack

I think it had something to do with what the market "was willing to bare!"


----------



## bupton52

The Sam Houston Collesium in Houston.


----------



## jwhoff

That's a low blow brother.

I remember being a sports writer and covering the Houston Aeros of the old World Hockey League in that old building.

Even always stopping in to eat with Ninfa and the kids on Navigation Blvd.  

Damn ... I turn back and I don't even see the hill anymore!   

:w00t:


----------



## Cblack

picking blackberrys so my mom could make me a homemade pie #watch for the snake spit#!


----------



## Rick Clifton

Paddlin!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKDnviT0FIQ


----------



## jwhoff

Penelope Pitstop


----------



## RedTemplar

Sam the Sham and the Pharohs and their hit, Wooly Bully!


----------



## jwhoff

Matty told Hatty about a thang she saw
had two big horns ... and ah wolly jaw.

Wolly Bully!  Wolly Bully! Wolly Bully!Wolly Bully! Wolly Bully!

Matty told Hatty, It's the thing to do!
Get you someone _really_ to pull the wool with you!

Wolly Bully!  Wolly Bully! Wolly Bully!
Wolly Bully! Wolly Bully!

:5:

Mahann ... that felt goooood!


----------



## dstivers120

Gleem toothpaste, Wilt Chamberlain, Lew Alcindor, looney tunes and people saying your welcome and not "no problem ".  Sort of a rant. Sorry

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bill Lins

When the air was clean & sex was dirty!  :lol:


----------



## dstivers120

Sean Connery as 007, pop in glass bottles,  Lp 's, gas at. 35 a gallon,  The Rolling Stones with Bill Wyman and Brian Jones, shirt tie and jacket to go to church and 3 TV channels.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason

The original Nintendo

NES

Wurlitzer Jukebox that I had that played "Raindrops Keep Fallin on my head by Bj Thomas that was a 45 record! Stevie Wonder!

GI Joe cartoons

Saturday morning cartoons

Pay phones 

Rotary phones

Pepsi clear

Coke in glass bottles 

Coke in glass bottles that were collectible

A GI Joe aircraft carrier that took my dad all of Christmas Day to put together!

Toy airplanes made out of metal

Bubble tape (bubble gum)

A Sony cabinet TV made of oak and built in

My moms 1989 Ford Crown Victoria LTD

My dads Chevy suburban that you could fold down the backseat and sleep

Gatorade gum

First time I saw top gun! 

Cassette tapes (anybody have any they want to sell?)

The Houston Oilers 

The Astrodome and Nolan Ryan

Astroworld

New Kids on the Block

Barbie

Freeze dried astronaut ice cream from the natural science museum field trip that seemed to happen every year in school!

Birthday parties at McDonald's and Burger King

VCRs

A video camera that hooked up to the VCR to record

Power Wheels! I had Bigfoot and a tractor

Bmx bikes

Micro machines 

Microsoft flight simulator

TI- 86 calculator 

Textbooks

Slap brackets

Bowling alleys and roller rinks

NBA Jam

Ray Charles in the Pepsi commercial "you go the right one baby uh huh"

Mr. Rogers Neighborhood

Sesame Street 

The A-Team

MacGyver 

Gangsta Paradise by coolio  

GEM

Motorola cell phones

Friendship bracelets 

Flouride treatments 

Frisbee s

Body electric 

Crazy like a fox

Mr. Belvedere 

When flying was fun. I dressed up like a pilot

Boom boxes and playing it loud while playing basketball

Pump high tops that you pump the ball in the middle to tighten the shoe

When country was cool

CB radios (anyone use one?) I do!

Aqua velva aftershave (checkout www.badgerandblade.com)

And finally, the first time I met a group masons all those years ago. I sure wish I could find them and thank them. 






Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason

Jack handy

And Saturday Night Live

Smokey and the bandit 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BryanMaloney

Statistical analysis had to be done on mainframe computers that charged your department for every minute you were logged on.
My father taught me how to use a slide rule because it was obvious I would need to know that for college.
You had to know how to operate the remote aerial rotater to get good signal for your TV (if you were lucky to have one of those).
Beer came in returnable bottles in every state.
It was a felony to brew beer in your own home.


----------



## sands67

Beta tapes
When 1200 bps was fast internet on dial up
Coleco vision
Getting 10 Â¢ return on glass pop bottles
Using pine for email 
non graphical internet 

Wow!!! The memories


----------



## beehive

I am so old I can remember patriotism resspect for a police officer and awe at thinking about a veteran living through a war.when parents raised thier own childern and not working was considered a disgrace for a man . I can remember taking care of our elderly and were proud to return what they had done for us. I can remember when education wasn't a party or game and hard work was the only way you gained respect. i am so old i remember ga selling23.9 BREAD 10 CENTS A LOAF and a bill of groceries for a week was less than 20.00. I can remember when a handshake and a mans word was a binding contract . when radio was all we had and tv had 3 channnels sometimes.A family all worked together to make it easier on everyone and nothing was wasted because someone needed it.


----------



## beehive

tube tester at 7-11


----------



## dfreybur

beehive said:


> tube tester at 7-11



Commuting to work on a mastodon.  Because horses weren't domesticated yet.  It's probably that ethyl gas (leaded) that finally did in the mastodon.  ;^)

Captain Kangaroo but not Howdy Doody.  President Kennedy but only former President Eisenhower.  Project Gemini but not Project Mercury.  A few WWI veterans and WWII veterans on every block.  Sodas sized 8 floz for a dime made of silver.  Metric appearing in schools - How did the simplicity of that system never catch on until I got into the military and college?

Star Trek and Lost in Space in black and white.  Because my parents didn't have a color TV yet.  1957 Chevy as a junker not a classic.  A plastic mechanical 4 bit computer to learn how digital logic  worked.  While I programmed it Dad glanced at it and understood the  gears.  Somewhere I have a URL of an online emulator.

Being in the dorms when some guy said "Anyone want to go to an opening at the Chinese?  The title is Star Wars.  Might be science fiction".  So I got in the car and was amazed at the size of the line.

The network appears at work - ARPAnet.  The web appears on the network - I'm one of the ones who go "Gopher with pictures.  So what?"


----------



## Flatworlder

Commodor 64 Atari.
Hard to believe I was excited when I got that.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## stevens43

I remember TAB was the only diet soda and  pinball machine was the game to play and put a quarter in the juke box. Run down dirt roads when you can play outside all day until the street light come on and ride your bike for miles and never worried about getting Kidnap 




Freemason Connect HD


----------



## RedTemplar

When I could stand to fish in temperatures that would freeze ice in the eyelets of my rod. Now, that is cold if your in a 12ft. aluminum boat in Ky.


----------



## Plustax

Milk in small glass bottles with straws in school!  School Patrol boys used as crossing guards.  Proud owner of the Vic20 computer with 5k of ram! Even had cassette tape as external storage! LOL


----------



## DiLord

My 1st PC year 1995,intel 486 ,66ghz ,96 mb ram ,20 gb hdd cd reader yamaha 8x , win 3.11 , soft encarta 1995 , autocad 14 , . Upgraded 1997 matrox mistic VGA 128 mb , creative sound blaster pro and dvd writer matshita scasi with scasi card , 

Sent from my LG-P880 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## FlBrother324

Skate boards made with a board & metal roller skate wheels taken from your sister's old skates

Hand saws. Hand auger drills, buck saws, and hand planes. 

Slide rulers, graph paper, not using a calculator for mathematical problems.
Old math that worked, and learning how to give back change (3rd grade problem solving).

$0.20 cent gasoline, full service gas stations.

Real CocaCola in glass bottles, with real sugar,
calories and TASTE! 

Every kitchen had a church key on 
the side of the refrigerator to open 
soda and juice cans.

.25 cent paper bag of candy from corner store

Blue laws... On Sunday- All stores closed, no trucks allowed on the roads, bars closed
no liquor sold, everyone went to church!

Lawn darts

Rock 'em sock 'em robots 

Romper room, Howdy Doodey, Captain Kangaroo, 
the  Milton Burl show, Red Skelton, Marx Brothers,
and Jimmy Durante.

Saturday morning cartoons, Felix the cat, Huckleberry hound, Mighty mouse,
Under dog , Pink panther ( when he didn't talk), and the Bugs Bunny / Road Runner show.

Three stooges, Rat patrol, Get smart, Car 54 where are you,
The rifleman, Old Yeller, and Lassie.

Ice hockey when it was still a "Contact sport", and we
didn't wear helmets or shin guards. We used news paper and foam rubber
with duct tape instead.

We knew all the families in our entire neighborhood.

Neighborhood "MOM-phone/NET" was faster than any 4G network we have today. 

We spoke to adults with respect, by saying Yes Ma'am and Yes Sir every time, thank you and please. 

Getting spanked buy a mother in the neighborhood ( not yours) for doing something wrong,
and getting another when you got home too. 

Playing on school grounds without a permit or fear of getting arrested!

When boys would scrap with each other on the playground and the teacher would grab each of you by the ear, and walk you back to the room for a "sit down".
Afterwards they would make you shake hands and apologize 
to each other and the teacher too. 

Being out playing until the street lights came on.

Acorn fights every fall after racking up the yards.
(Those things really stung when you got hit...OUCH!)

When a mobile phone was on Dick Tracy's watch, or Agent 86's shoe phone.

Phone booths with glass doors that closed

The Harlem globetrotters played exhibition games at the local school 
after donkey basketball

Drug store soda fountains, hand cranked Cash registers.

Real five & dime stores


Stock car racing used ordinary street cars 
with some mechanical tweaking, and a hand painted 
number on the doors. Won on Sunday, bought on Monday.


ALWAYS KNOWING WHERE MY CAR KEYS WERE...
IN THE IGNITION OF MY CAR.


Never locking the house.

Mr G. delivered the milk 2 times/wk., and the local pig farmer
picked up the garbage from the in ground pail near the back door every 
tuesday morning.


A rifle rack with rifles on it, in the back window of my truck.


45 rpm record singles


Hanging onto the back of the front seat of the car while Dad was driving down the street


Riding bicycles without a helmet 


School having the Vice principal as dean of students and
no campus police needed.


Gun control meant using both hands to steady your shot.


Camping in national forests without a permit




MOSTLY ...


People with commonsense, mutual respect for one another,
belief in family, evening supper and Sunday Dinners.


Children respected parents, adults, the police and the rule of law. 


Prayer in schools, and saying the Pledge of Allegiance
in home room each day.


----------

